# Street preaching



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 25, 2022)

Is street preaching something found more in the smaller stricter Presbyterian/Reformed churches or do mid to large churches do this as well? I've been seeing a trend in smaller churches such as the FCC and RPCNA.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 25, 2022)

We have done it at the local watering hole area called Broadripple where all the kids congregate for their debauchery. Friday nights. Been going on off and on ever sense I can remember.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jack K (Feb 25, 2022)

My sense is that it's more of a thing in the smaller churches you mention.

But I have also heard of a bit of street preaching in the particular OPC/PCA/EPC circles I've been in. That's probably due to the fact that most of the churches I know in those circles have been influenced by former WTS professor Jack Miller, who believed in street preaching and encouraged it among his protégés. I've heard that Miller preached on street corners all over the Philly area, from downtown to the drug-dealer hangouts. At least, that's the story believed by the pastors I know. Mostly, I think these pastors have actually done their own street preaching internationally, in missions contexts, more often than in their home cities here in the US. They speak positively of _the idea_, but my sense is that don't really do it much. I've only actually seen it when I tagged along on a trip to Dublin sometime in the 1990s.

The picture below is of Cornelius Van Til preaching in the open air on Wall Street—sometime in the 1970s, I think. Jack Miller is on the right, and as the story goes, it was Miller who invited Van Til to come with him on a street-preaching outing. I've heard yet another former WTS professor, Clair Davis, mention that Miller also dragged him along on some street-preaching excursions. So, there were at least a few guys who've had fairly strong influence on today's Presbyterian pastors who did some street preaching back then.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 25, 2022)

I pray that the Lord raises more of it up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 25, 2022)

Perhaps it is common among postmillenials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 25, 2022)

I've done in it in Pittsburgh. One of the hindrances to street preaching in the United States is that our cities and towns are not really set up well for it, the way many European and Asian places, plus American cities have regulations against it (which I found out here locally in South Carolina).

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2022)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> our cities and towns are not really set up well for it,


There used to be a Black guy that would regularly hold forth at a major bus transfer point in Downtown Dallas. There are a few urban parks that would be good candidates - adjacent to Klyde Warren would be one, Main Street Plaza or Pacific Garden, perhaps. And, of course, the infamous Grassy Knoll area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 25, 2022)

I seem to remember being with a Redeemer PCA (Manhattan) group witnessing to folks in Union Square park in Greenwich Village, though I don't recall actual preaching. When I left the Redeemer network and joined a Baptist church (Grace Baptist, Woodhaven), we used to go out every Monday evening, and would take turns preaching in the open air on Slattery Plaza where there were often significant amounts of people either listening, or passing by. 

At first – when desiring to commence open air preaching upon moving back to NYC from Woodstock – I apprenticed myself to a Baptist man who used to do it. It was a great help to me to become accustomed to it, and to overcome my fear of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## earl40 (Feb 26, 2022)

I am OK with it as long as a real preacher does it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jes_Car (Feb 26, 2022)

Pastor McCurley @ GPC of FCC preaches every Friday Lord Willing downtown Greenville. 

If you are interested, here is an interview he gave several years ago about it:






and here is a video of him preaching:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

earl40 said:


> I am OK with it as long as a real preacher does it.



Yes. This has been the problem with many street "preachers". Most these days are not ministers of the gospel. Too often they are men who are brawlers wanting to pick a fight rather than preach Christ crucified for sinners and to lift up the name of Jesus Christ as the Savior of the world through a gospel trumpet that all men might come to Him.

I did preach on this topic before our congregation began to engage in it. I also wrote a blog post concerning this.

Blog post: https://christcodeandkids.com/2021/05/19/open-air-preaching/
Sermon: https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=592122345485

It would be good to have a resurgence of a public witness for Jesus Christ through the means of true gospel preaching by true gospel ministers - that revival would come as the Lord grants faith by hearing the Word of God preached.

And please do check out the videos from Pastor McCurley above. It was very helpful for me when I first began the work of preaching in the open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> [...as long as a real preacher does it] Yes. this has been the problem with many street "preachers". Most these days are not *ministers of the gospel*


One issue is how "minister" is defined in this context. If it means something like "must be licensed by the presbytery to preach," then I would disagree. Reputation, ability and temperament are all valid qualities to look for. And I would agree there are too many zealous but unnecessarily raucous street preachers out there. But I have witnessed "non-ordained" street preachers from a church I belonged to who were winsome and faithful proclaimers of the gospel, bearing the good fruit of increasing the kingdom of God on earth. Some were seminary students, others small group leaders, Sunday school teachers, or the like. So I think we need to be careful not to impose extra-scriptural restrictions on whose outreach efforts we might approve of or support.


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> One issue is how "minister" is defined in this context. If it means something like "must be licensed by the presbytery to preach," then I would disagree. Reputation, ability and temperament are all valid qualities to look for. And I would agree there are too many zealous but unnecessarily raucous street preachers out there. But I have witnessed "non-ordained" street preachers from a church I belonged to who were winsome and faithful proclaimers of the gospel, bearing the good fruit of increasing the kingdom of God on earth. Some were seminary students, others small group leaders, Sunday school teachers, or the like. So I think we need to be careful not to impose extra-scriptural restrictions on whose outreach efforts we might approve of or support.



If Scripture teaches of an ordinary non-ordained preacher, I am really unaware of it. Or if Scripture knows a distinction between qualifications for preaching behind a pulpit or out in the world, I have yet to see it. If a man must be ordained to preach inside of a church building, why must he not be ordained to preach outside of it?

So, how are you defining preaching, which to me is a prophetic exercise of proclaiming and exhorting such things as, "thus saith the Lord - be ye reconciled to God!", as something for those without ordination or a calling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> One issue is how "minister" is defined in this context. If it means something like "must be licensed by the presbytery to preach," then I would disagree. Reputation, ability and temperament are all valid qualities to look for. And I would agree there are too many zealous but unnecessarily raucous street preachers out there. But I have witnessed "non-ordained" street preachers from a church I belonged to who were winsome and faithful proclaimers of the gospel, bearing the good fruit of increasing the kingdom of God on earth. Some were seminary students, others small group leaders, Sunday school teachers, or the like. So I think we need to be careful not to impose extra-scriptural restrictions on whose outreach efforts we might approve of or support.


My thought would be, what are God’s promises attached to, as far as preaching? The promises and commands seem to be attached to being sent, so the issues surrounding being biblically sent seem to have to do with commissioning, laying on of hands, licensing and ordination by the church. I mean yes, all kinds of talented and winsome men can get out and do it- but what does God prescribe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> licensing and ordination by the church


Of course these things also have different definition within different churches - based on a reliance on, yet differing understandings of scripture. The activities of the street preachers I was referring to were sanctioned by the elders of the church, but they weren't "licensed" in a strict sense. Unless one is going to take the tack that "my church has the only possible proper definition of these things and all others are in condemnable error" then I do think one should be cautious in what is "automatically" disapproved of.


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Of course these things also have different definition within different churches - based on a reliance on, yet differing understandings of scripture. The street preachers I was referring to were sanctioned by the elders of the church, but weren't "licensed" in a strict sense. Unless one is going to take the tack that "my church has the only possible proper definition of these things and all others are in condemnable error" then I do think one should be cautious in what they "automatically" disapprove of.



I am a Presbyterian by conviction from the Word of God. I cannot help but speak as a Presbyterian.

I recognize that though Reformed Baptists do not have Presbyteries as we do, "Neglect not the gift that is in thee, which was given thee by prophecy, with the laying on of the hands of the presbytery, 1 Timothy 4:14", many seek to ordain men by the laying on of hands of elders, seeing the word translated "presbytery" as "eldership". I disagree, but I respect them for that.

So, whatever the means of licensure towards preaching in a denomination should be applied to all who preach inside or outside of church buildings in consistency. Otherwise, we have simply created two classes of preachers and two classes of preaching, and that I cannot see as being defensible by the doctrines of the Word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> Yes. This has been the problem with many street "preachers". Most these days are not ministers of the gospel. Too often they are men who are brawlers wanting to pick a fight rather than preach Christ crucified for sinners and to lift up the name of Jesus Christ as the Savior of the world through a gospel trumpet that all men might come to Him.
> 
> I did preach on this topic before our congregation began to engage in it. I also wrote a blog post concerning this.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, brother. I am curious, however, of your thoughts regarding ruling elders street preaching. I have one brother, a ruling elder of a sister church, who goes out every Saturday to do ministry at the local abortion mill. What would your thoughts be about that?


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> So, whatever the means of licensure towards preaching in a denomination should be applied to all who preach inside or outside of church buildings in consistency. Otherwise, we have simply created two classes of preachers and two classes of preaching, and that I cannot see as being defensible by the doctrines of the Word.


Would you make any distinction between "preaching" and "publicly witnessing"?


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Taylor said:


> I agree with this, brother. I am curious, however, of your thoughts regarding ruling elders street preaching. I have one brother, a ruling elder of a sister church, who goes out every Saturday to do ministry at the local abortion mill. What would your thoughts be about that?



If you hold to a two-office view, then, this is not a problem. If you hold to a three (or four) office view, this is problematic as ruling elders are church governors and are not given the office of preaching. I suppose the way to resolve the question would be - would his congregation allow a ruling elder to preach to the congregation? If so, then it seems as if they are being consistent. If not, then they are not consistent at all and should rethink these things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Would you make any distinction between "preaching" and "publicly witnessing"?



When I preach, many congregants come along. They man the signs with Scripture, the prayer table, they hand out tracts, even our children do! They ask passers-by whether they know the gospel and the Lord and seek to engage with them. But as far as preaching the Word and exhorting all who hear to come and receive the Lord Jesus. To preach repentance and faith, that is reserved for me, the minister.

My question always is - just like we often ask the mainline denominations - "where are your men?", when we see women take up the pulpit. I would ask congregations whose ministers are not present with them in witnessing, "where are your ministers?" What is he up to?

For it is the minister who receives this charge: "But watch thou in all things, endure afflictions, do the work of an evangelist, make full proof of thy ministry." (2 Timothy 4:5)


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> When I preach, many congregants come along. They man the signs with Scripture, the prayer table, they hand out tracts, even our children do! They ask passers-by whether they know the gospel and the Lord and their sinfulness and seek to engage with them. But as far as preaching the Word and exhorting all who hear to come and receive the Lord Jesus. To preach repentance and faith, that is reserved for me, the minister.


Honest question: If a lay-person finds themselves in a public situation opportune to an exhortation to repent and presenting the Gospel, should they?



kodos said:


> My question always is - just like we often ask the mainline denominations - "where are your men?", when we see women take up the pulpit. I would ask congregations whose ministers are not present with them in witnessing, "where are your ministers?" What is he up to?


Good question. In my example the pastors did participate in these efforts, though not each and every time or within a strictly defined hierarchy of roles.



kodos said:


> If you hold to a two-office view, then, this is not a problem. If you hold to a three (or four) office view, this is problematic as ruling elders are church governors and are not given the office of preaching.


This demonstrates there are differences even within presbyterianism on such matters. I find it difficult to then criticize when a plurality of elders within a Baptist church have laid hands upon and prayed over those engaging in street ministry as not sufficiently meeting what scripture mandates.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Would you make any distinction between "preaching" and "publicly witnessing"?


If preaching is no different than public witnessing, then any woman or child can get up in the pulpit of a church and preach.


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> Honest question: If a lay-person finds themselves in a public situation opportune to an exhortation to repent and presenting the Gospel, should they?
> 
> 
> Good question. In my example the pastors did participate in these efforts, though not each and every time or within a strictly defined hierarchy of roles.
> ...



I think I can sum up what I am saying like this: apply your doctrine of preaching consistently both inside and outside of the church building. That has nothing particularly to do with Presbyterianism, if you think about it.


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> I think I can sum up what I am saying like this: apply your doctrine of preaching consistently both inside and outside of the church building.


I'm truly wanting to understand this: am I then correct in thinking your basic answer to my first question would generally be "no"?


----------



## kodos (Feb 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> I'm truly wanting to understand this: am I correct in thinking your basic answer to my first question would generally be "no"?



Sorry. Yes, I would say - no. To get up to a crowd of people and then start preaching the gospel in ordinary circumstances is taking into their hands what the Lord has reserved for his ministers. I think though the fact that gospel ministers are _*not *doing this very much _is why the sheep are perturbed. So, I have sympathy for them. I think that if more men who are ordained for this holy work were sent into the highways and hedges, there would be less need. I do not know anyone in my congregation who has a burning desire to get up and preach the gospel outside, because I do it and they come with me. And if men feel like they have a burning desire for this work, tell them, go get licensed (or whatever the mechanism is in your church)! Preachers are not just men gifted to speak well, but are also men of a certain character and temperament which is why our licensure includes personal godliness, etc.

All that said, speaking of preaching, I have to finish my afternoon sermon, so I will bow out for now! Hope at least that helps you understand where I am coming from, brother. I think much more could be said. Good discussion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Phil D. (Feb 26, 2022)

kodos said:


> Good discussion.


Indeed. We may not quite see eye-to-eye here, brother. Yet believing we both are genuinely trying to be true to scripture I'm content to settle on the principle expressed in Romans 14:4, 7-8. Pax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

